# grande bottura!



## Minerva (14 Giugno 2016)

ne avevo già parlato con enorme ammirazione tempo fa...sono davvero felice che la sua cultura ed arte nella ristorazione sia arrivata a questi risultati.

E' l'Osteria Francescana di Massimo Bottura a Modena il ristorante migliore del mondo, secondo The World's 50 Best Restaurants, considerato l'Oscar dei cuochi. L'annuncio lunedì sera al ristorante Cipriani Wall Street di New York. L'Osteria Francescana ha spodestato dalla testa della classifica El Cellar de Can Roca di Girona, finito al secondo posto.


----------

